# Spare wheel Access Pheeeew



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Had to remove the spare today to get at the Truma heater dump tube..glad I tried this at home as it would be suicidle and nigh impossible at the road side with a rear flat. The van is so low at the back had to get at the cradle from either side and very heavy and difficult to man handle the spare in that position. Getting it back was even more difficult needed the jack to lift it to get the security pins in. Took about an hour and a few scratches and scrapes.
Wont be trying this at the roadside fortunately have roadside assistance insurance so will call them out.

Moral is go through the procedure of a wheel change in the safety of your home before having to try it on the open road.


The van is a Knaus on the Renault Master with the Alko chassis

Brian


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Brian , I have a Renault Master on the SMV chassis and did a dry run when I got it and experienced the same problems as you. The ground clearance is 22cm, (without a puncture). 

I also found that the spare is steel rims and requires different nuts and wrench size!

I carry a pair of triple Milenco ramps (the quads re too big for the rear) just in case I have to change. However I have just had air rides fitted and my clearance is now 30cm which makes a lot of difference.


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

Took mine out from underneath, for the same reason. Carry it in the locker now. Last time it went over the pit, for servicing, got the garage to take the carrier off too.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I wouldn't dream of attempting to change a wheel by myself on my car by the roadside, never mind the motorhome. I attempted it once many years ago and nearly got killed in the process. That's what I pay annual breakdown cover for - they have the right tools, equipment, clothing, skills etc. plus a big brightly coloured vehicle with a flashing beacon to park up behind yours. 

I do make sure my garage check the spare for correct inflation and tread etc. each time it's in, not just at the MOT.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I managed it in mine but in ideal conditions i.e. the quiet road by the side of the house.
The spare is situated just forward of and between the rear wheels and only 6" above the ground. I'm sure it will only come off from the offside and with the offside jacked up.
I can't imagine how I'd get to the spare if I have a puncture on the nearside.
I agree with you Roger I'll leave it to the paid professionals.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

I had the front wheels of ours last night to check brake pads
Im sure wheels never used to weigh as much 8O 
I have had the spare of when we got the van to make sure the carrier bolts were ok
I would be very wary of doing a wheel change at the roadside


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

*Wheel changing is best left to the AA etc*

Wheel changing is best left to the AA etc

even when your spare is as easy to access as mine 


ROADTREK 190 Popular by BitchinRob, on Flickr


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a vehicle with difficult access to the spare, I put a knot in the end of a rope and feed it through one of the holes in the spare wheel and pull it out from it's carrier like that.
With a rear puncture, if you jack the vehicle up before you attempt to remove the spare from it's carrier, you will have more room to work.
My spare is under the bonnet above and to the side of the engine, and you have to lift the wheel and tyre over 3 feet to get it back in it's carrier.


----------

